# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  nie moge wyprostowac nogi

## Nie zarejestrowany

podczas meczu wyskoczylem do gory upadlem majac lewe kolano zgiete bardziej niz zwykle kopnalem pilke i poczulem bol, tego samego dnia pod wieczor nie moglem wyprostowac nogi co to moze byc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyczyn takiego stanu może być bardzo wiele. Od błahego naciągnięcia ścięgna czy mięśnia, które powinno zregenerować się samo, po poważniejsze uszkodzenie łąkotki czy więzadeł.  Ciężko cokolwiek doradzić przez internet. Napisz może jeszcze co dokładnie ogranicza wyprost.Opisz, o  ile jest to możliwe, gdzie dokładnie boli (boczna czy wewnętrzna część kolana, okolica rzepki z przodu z tyłu, głęboko czy powierzchownie) Czy nadal nie możesz wyprostować nogi. Jeśli tak czy dużo brakuje do pełnego wyprostu.Czy coś zmieniło się od wczoraj. Czy kolano było obrzęknięte, cieplejsze niż drugie lub zaczerwienione?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

boli z tyłu z przodu nie odczuwam zadnego bolu (powierzchownie czy gleboko ciezko stwierdzic) wczoraj wydawalo sie troche spuchniete dzisiaj juz nie, niby juz bardziej udaje mi sie ja wyprostowac niz wczoraj ale jeszcze brakuje tak okolo 3-4cm do pelnego wyprostu i wciaz towarzyszy bol

----------


## Stylion_pl

W takim razie oby tak dalej i oby zdrowie uległo stopniowej poprawie,nie zapominaj o stałym kontakcie z lekarzem,to także jest bardzo ważne. W miarę możliwości daj znać jak w chwili obecnej wygląda sytuacja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzisiaj moge wyprostowac noge  :Big Grin:  niby odczuwam jeszcze delikatny bol ale juz nie jest tak wielki jak wczoraj czy przed wczoraj...wydaje mi sie ze jest to to co napisaliscie ze nadciagniecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pacjenci często relacjonują ból z uszkodzonego fragmentu łąkotki jako kłujący i głęboki, wyraźnie też potrafią 
wskazać miejsce bólu. jest to w miejscu łączenia się kości udowej z piszczelową czyli w szczelinie stawowej, po 
bocznej lub przyśrodkowej stronie, może być bardziej z tyło lub z przodu.Tam też w badaniu dotykowym można wywołać ból. Czasem wolny fragment blokuje ruch. Rzadko jednak wraca na swoje miejsce bez żadnej pomocy w tak krótkim czasie jak u Ciebie. 
Dlatego jest szansa że nie jest to łąkotka. Jeśli jednak nie jesteś pewien warto to sprawdzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie jest to jeszcze tak pelne wyprostowanie tak jak prawej bo brakuje jeszcze z 1-2 cm do pelnego ale gdy prostuje to ten maly bol odczuwam tylko i wylacznie z tylu,a i wydaje mi sie ze lewe kolano jest troche wieksze od prawego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nie moge zgiasc kolana ani wyprostowac  przy zginaniu odczuwam silny bol w kolanie  wyprostowac tez nie moge nie wiem co jest dostalem palka od policji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kiedys mialem skrecone kolano i ostatnio mi przeskoczylo i nie moglem wyprostowac
bolimnie z prawej strony kolano lewe co to moze byc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pewnego wieczoru wybrałem się nar rower jadąc na tylnym kole zeskoczyłem z roweru na lewą nogę poczułem niewielki ból ale wsiadłem na rower i pojechałem dalej. Teraz po ok 3 dniach mogę ruszać nogą i nie boli mnie ona ale nadal nie mogę jej wyprostować jedyny ból jaki odczuwam to tylna część kolana.

----------


## szadoszymonek@gmail.com

Witam. Mam dość poważny problem z kolanami od kilku lat ciagle boje sie tego ze znowu zaczna mnie bolec. To jest okropne. Problem polega na tym ze gdy kucam badz siedze na zgietych nogach kolano tak jagby kosc w kosc sie chowala bo bokach. Gdy prubuje wyprostowac czuje straszne ciagniecie a gdy juz wyprostuje kolano strzela z wielka sila i bol jest nie do opisania. I uczucie jak by kolano sie nastaialo. To jest koszmar pomocy myslalam zebedzie lepiej z czasem ale ciagle to samo. Chciala bym sie dowiedziec co to moze byc i jak to leczyc. Z gory bardzo dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W tej chwili mam to samo

----------

